
New protein injection reverses Alzheimer’s symptoms in mice in one week - chirau
http://www.sciencealert.com/new-protein-injection-reverses-alzheimer-s-symptoms-in-mice-in-just-one-week
======
eganist
Not that this is entirely relevant to this specific trial, but:
[http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3902221/](http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3902221/)

As great as this is, all this does is marginally boost the odds of general
success for this treatment in humans from "minuscule" to "low." It's greatly
encouraging news if you're trying to keep the funding train going (which they
should!), but for us normal humans, this won't mean anything until at least
phase 1, if not phase 2.

But we all knew this already.

